# Prta Boston Ga



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Results

1st-#10 Coal H/van Engen O/chad Baker
2nd-#1 Viper H/wayne Curtis O/randy & Mary Spangler
3rd-#6 Rainey H/ray Voigt O/jm & Lk Dubose
4th-#3 Jane H/van Engen O/tommy Parrish

Rj-#7 Blue H/van Egen O/sue Reynolds

Jams- 11,8

Congrats To All !!!

Open And Amateur Did Not Finish There First Series Today.


----------



## LabLady (Jan 27, 2003)

Congratulations, Chad and Coal!!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks

2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,12,13,20,23,27,29,30,31,32,35,
37,39,42,43,44,47,49,50,53,57,58,59,60,
64,66,67,68,70,72

37 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the 2nd series

10,16,17,18,22,30,31,33,34,37,38,40,42,43,46,48,51,52,55,58,63,64,66,69,73,76,78,82,
83

29 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the 3rd series

2,4,5,6,7,8,9,13,29,31,32,37,42,43,44,47,50,53,58,59,60,66,67,70

24 total


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Go Rita....Back in the Open and the Am with Dora just weeks after her last litter. Observing from afar while taking call at home. You go girl...Running with the big dogs...


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

2,4,5,6,7,13,29,32,37,42,47,50,58,70

14 total


----------



## wayne anderson (Oct 16, 2007)

Amat. 3rd series callbacks??


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the 3rd series

10,16,17,22,30,31,33,34,40,42,46,48,52,55,58,63,64,66,76,83

20 total


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Go Rita....Tradin' paint with the pros...


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the last series

10,16,17,22,31,48,52,55,63,64,76,83

12 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-#32 Hoke O/H Don Bovers
2nd-#29 Nate O/H Jeff Schuett
3rd-#4 Ice O/H Jim Powers
4th-#2 Ruckus O/H Susan Bledsoe
RJ-#13 Ruby O/H Jeff Schuett

JAMS-5,6,7,37,42,47,50,70

Congrats to All !!

JAMS-5,6,7,37,42,47,50,70


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Wow, congrats Don Bovers on your AM WIN happy for you... Hoke is hot! 1st in the Open last weekend at Women's, now the AM. Nice!!

Congrats to all!

Barb


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

Congrats to all...And a big congrats to jim and Jet for another place ment


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying Results

1st-#3 Chief H/Jim Van Engen O/ Don Bovers (Windy is so proud of her boy!)
2nd-#7 Rory H/ Jim Van Engen O/Dave & Darlene Broomhead
3rd-#14 Annie H/Jim Van Engen O/George Marthinuss
4th-#9 Allie O/H Darell Frisbie
RJ-#2 Blue O/H Jacquie Anderson

Jam- #12

Congrats to All !!!!


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

opps... I miss that. I ment Congrats to Jim and Ice


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results

1st-#16 Windy O/H Ken Neil (Qualified for the Nat'l Open)
2nd-#10 Pete H/Steve Yozamp O/Bob Zylla (Qualified for the Nat'l Open)
3rd-#22 Mattie H/Andy Attar O/David McMahan
4th-#55 Charlie O/H Cheryl Richardson (1st Open finish and the 2nd Open she has ever run...Congrats Cheryl!!!)

RJ- #31 Turbo H/Ray Voigt
JAMS- 83,76,64,63,17

Congrats to All!!!


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Congrats, Ken and Brenda.....Windy is hot right now! Her kids are doing alright too!

Barb and Jerry


----------



## ricka (Oct 8, 2007)

Congratulations to Steve Yozamp and Bob Zylla for the open 2nd and qualifying for the national with Pete. Pete is really running well. Also a big congrats to Ken and Brenda for the win!!!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations to all that finished the very challenging Open and Amateur, and thanks to my wonderful husband, Frank, who stayed home to work so that I might compete! It was thrilling to be in the third series of both the open and amateur with Dora after just weaning pups. 

Don and Hoke, big yahoo! Wendy and Kenny, WOW! Steve and Seaside's Pelican Pete, it was a tremendous joy watching you work and congratulations on qualifying for the Open Nationals! Bob, you've got to be proud . . . I know I am . . .


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Brenda said:


> Amateur Results
> 
> 1st-#32 Hoke O/H Don Bovers
> 2nd-#29 Nate O/H Jeff Schuett
> ...


 
Congratulations to Susan an Ruckus.... Keep on ruckusing.....


----------



## Tim Lawrence (Feb 18, 2008)

Brenda said:


> Open Results
> 
> 1st-#16 Windy O/H Ken Neil (Qualified for the Nat'l Open)
> 2nd-#10 Pete H/Steve Yozamp O/Bob Zylla (Qualified for the Nat'l Open)
> ...


Congrats Ken and Brenda!!! Looks like Windy is doing great this year. Hope to post results with one of Windy's kids soon.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

The "Ruckus Report"

Ruckus finished another 8 series weekend! He took 4th in the Am, and a Jam in the open! This is the 4th out of the last 5 opens he has finished, and the last time I ran him in the Am, he also placed! (We had an 8 series weekend in November; this is the first trial I've ran him in this year!).

Mom is proud of you, Ruckus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Go Baby Boy!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

We're proud of you Miss Susan. You and Ruckus.


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

Congrats Ken Brenda and Wendy.


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

Way to go Susan, that was a wonderful weekend!

You too, Big Don, keep up the GREAT work!


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats to all!!

Andy


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

Yeah for you Don. Couldn't have happened to a nicer person.

Mary Beth


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congratz to all!! Way to go Susan!!!

Aaron*


----------



## Marthacole (May 23, 2009)

Huge Congrats to Windy/Ken Neil from son Tazer, and to Don Bovers/Hoke! Enjoying New Orleans without dogs but checking in on my friends.


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

mbcorsini said:


> Yeah for you Don. Couldn't have happened to a nicer person.
> 
> Mary Beth


DItto! 
I remember Don and Hoke as handlers at Lardy Seminar a few years ago, super work you too!


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Purpledawg said:


> DItto!
> I remember Don and Hoke as handlers at Lardy Seminar a few years ago, super work you too!


I also met Don and Hoke at one of Mike's seminars up in Montello. I agree that Don's one of the nicest dog folks around.

Congrats to Don and Hoke.

And Susan.... Congrats on your Ruckusing!


----------

